# Pocket knives/multitools Which one?



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I carry a victorinox swiss army knife and two pair 6" channellocks. I also carry a small focusable flashlight that takes one 18650 lithium, the kind used in power tool battery packs, that's where I get them. And a 35' tape measure on my hip.



I keep one of my back pockets filled with disposable gloves. I think we can all agree this is a smart choice, especially given the current circumstances.









.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Those multi tools have never worked for me. I think it just takes too much time fiddling with it to change over to whatever tool you need each time, when you could just grab it out of your primary bag in a fraction of the time. I do keep my bag organized with each tool in the same pocket so I know where to grab it quickly every time. I also don't like the amount of force or leverage you get with those mutitools vs the real thing. 

I work primarily residential service, so by the time the initial problem gets described by the customer, interpreted by the girl in the office, and then passed on to me, it could be described very differently than what the actual problem is, so I go into each call taking the description with a grain of salt. On my initial investigation I will take my clipboard, pen, phone for pictures, flashlight, rubber gloves, 11 way screwdriver, and I always have my tape on my side. Once I know exactly what I'm working on, then I will bring in whatever tool bags I need.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have several of the multitools like that and they all sit on the shelf, I carried one for a few months straight and never used it...now a separate pocket knife I always use, but anything on the multi tool is really worthless unless your in a survival situation with NO OTHER tools....
all other tools get carried in a 5 gallon bucket, I dont carry but maybe a 4 way and channel locks if I know I need them, but no tools hanging from my belt..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

milwaukee flashlight
utility knife
knipex pliers
snap on screwdriver with different bits
taurus judge


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Leatherman Wingman (Belt)
Pelican LED pen light (Back right pocket)
Channel locks & picquick screwdriver (back left pocket)

The learherman doesn’t replace any dedicated tool, but the knife and scissors get used everyday.
The needle nose/wire cutter are handy, Having the Wingman regularly saves time and hassle not having to run back to the truck for one tool. 

The package open is pretty cool!


----------

